# BFP after 15 years



## Va couple

Hi everyone,

Me and my husband have been together for 15 years, married for 1 and a half of those (High school sweethearts) :hugs:

Anyhow, for those 15 years we never used protection and always tried and tried to get pregnant by timing things by my cycles..well nothing was working.

Last year my husband found this website and began reading different tips, and tricks like using the soft cups, syringes , etc... He would stay up until the wee hours of the morning reading and then tell me the next day lol.. We tried EVERYTHING... Nothing was working!!! We got him tested, everything was normal for the both of us..

So around last may or so, I began using the OPK's and temping...I began to learn what my temps mean, how the fluctuate when I ovulate etc..still getting A BFN every friggin month!!! We couldn't figure it out.. 

This whole time, when we BD around ovulation time , we were told by my OB to use missionary position, so we did every time for years...of course we did other things during the other times of the month haha..but missionary was it for baby making.. STILL BFN!!

We were beyond frustrated..so in January my husband was getting discouraged as was I..we decided we were going to take a break and just get back to having sex and enjoy each other...I still used opk in January and didn't tell him when it was "time" ... During my ovulation period we did it , and I'm sorry for being blunt, but doggie style the day before my positive opk, day of, and 2 days after..

So when it came time for AF and it didn't start, I thought it was just another late cycle, and I routinely , as I have been doing EVERY MONTH FOR YEARS , took a test, and it was a BFP!!!! I felt like I was in a dream!!! So I went screaming into the bedroom at 5 am and woke up my hubby, shaking and crying...so we took another test and another BFP!!! So FORTHE next 4 days I must of taken 10 tests lol...

Went to my OB...everything is great, and getting my first ultrasound on 2/28

So, to all of you, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE NEVER EVER give up!!!!!!!!!!! 
Keep faith and keep trying!!!!!


----------



## star25

Hi! Thats amazing news, thank u for sharing, u also give me hope as me and dh generally end up in that position and I worry it's not the best but maybe I'm wrong haha! 

Congratulations xx


----------



## kassiaethne

wow you have the patience of a saint. after over a year I was at my breaking point when I got my bfp...can only imagine 15 years. You totally deserve this and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Princess Lou

CONGRATULATIONS! That really is amazing!


----------



## Va couple

Thank you all...

It STILL feels like its not real sort of, like I'm going to wake up lol.
I hope I am not making anyone feel bad, I know when I was frustrated and read the BFP stories, sometimes it made me sad and frustrated. 

But, for all of you struggling..believe me , I know how you feel. Just NEVER EVER give up..it will happen. You have to believe that. Maybe try to take a break, RELAX, and just have fun in the bedroom for a while and see what happens.

All of you ladies deserve it, each of you. Never give up, and keep believing in it.


----------



## Princess Lou

Every person here will be more than pleased for you, do not worry for one second whether we feel bad, that's our problem. Most, like me, will feel nothing but excitement for you. Enjoy being pregnant and planning your future, don't worry about anyone else. You deserve to feel this great!


----------



## star25

you're making me feel happy with your story and hopeful, you deserve it so much, as do all the ladies here xx


----------



## zanDark

congratulations!! :hugs::hugs: <3 

I hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy! :hugs: thank you for the inspiring story :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Va couple

Thank you everyone!

I will certainly be active on this site from here on out and let ya'll know how things are going. 
Those of you having problems, please give your husbands an extra long hug or kiss tonight. While they don't show it like we do, they are hurting inside as well. Some may feel less of a man etc etc..I know it's not true, but some may feel that way and be hiding it..I know my dh was. He says that's why he was doing soooo much research and he was the one bringing hme the softcups, preseed, syringes trying sooo hard. He said he didn't want to upset me by showing his feelings knowing I was already upset and frustrated...

He doesn't know it, but I even listened to him crying one morning after a negative test when he thought I was in the shower. 

Anyhow, just try to give them a good big hug or something if ya can :)


----------



## mindyb85

Congratulations!!!!!!!
That is soo wonderful! 
I can only imagine how elated you must be!!
Good luck for a beautiful US!


----------



## Va couple

mindyb85 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!
> That is soo wonderful!
> I can only imagine how elated you must be!!
> Good luck for a beautiful US!

Thank you Mindy!!


----------



## Nightnurse

*THANK YOU so much for sharing your story,I too have been trying almost as long as you without success and thanks for the advice about our DH's I didnt look at it from their point of view like that,Enjoy your journey and please keep me updated,guess what i'll be doin tonight??? lol*


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## wannabemummy2

:happydance: Congratulations! What a wonderful story - your words really made me think. Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months! :baby:


----------



## Regalpeas

This is so beautiful and inspirational. Congrats! Happy and Healthy all the way through. 

:happydance:


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## SlimBrit

Congratulations! I am so thankful you have FINALLY become pregnant! I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy! Your baby will be here before you know it!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## skyesmom

oh this just reinforces my belief that children do chose their parents AND when they want to come! and you two guys are brilliant for being together for such a long time and never losing hope!
impressive!! wish you happy and healthy 9 months and beyond! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Jamandspoon

What a wonderful post, I am so happy for you and your husband. Many congratulations and wishing a happy and healthy 9 months ahead of you, enjoy!!!!


----------



## Louppey

Congratulations :dust:


----------



## Va couple

Thank you SO MUCH everyone!

All of your kind words made us feel really good :)
We are wishing EVERYONE a happy and healthy 9, and loads and loads of baby dust to those still trying. :flower:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! X


----------



## wantnum2

Serious congrats!!!! Also you have the patience of a saint!!!!!!

ENJOY!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats xxx


----------



## Fruitymeli

Congrats :)


----------



## hl120407

Omg I couldnt just read and not reply! that is absolutely amazing i am so thrilled for u both!! i thought after over 5yrs n then getting a bfp was bad enough (sadly mine ended 3months ago) I wish u all the luck and a huge huge congratulations!!!! does give me a small bit of hope again xxx


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Huge congratulations!! That's an amazing story and I'm so thrilled that this has finally happened for you and your husband :dance: Happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Praying4abean

Va couple said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I will certainly be active on this site from here on out and let ya'll know how things are going.
> Those of you having problems, please give your husbands an extra long hug or kiss tonight. While they don't show it like we do, they are hurting inside as well. Some may feel less of a man etc etc..I know it's not true, but some may feel that way and be hiding it..I know my dh was. He says that's why he was doing soooo much research and he was the one bringing hme the softcups, preseed, syringes trying sooo hard. He said he didn't want to upset me by showing his feelings knowing I was already upset and frustrated...
> 
> He doesn't know it, but I even listened to him crying one morning after a negative test when he thought I was in the shower.
> 
> Anyhow, just try to give them a good big hug or something if ya can :)



I'm so happy for you! I feel like crying! Thanks so much for posting this, it's going to encourage so many women including me! :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats :)


----------



## missjennakate

Very inspirational! The biggest congratulations to you guys!


----------



## Miama

OMG, such an inspiring story!! H&H 9 months.... It's a true blessing!


----------



## kissyfacelala

awesome! awesome! awesome!! always believe! miracles do happen everyday! an encouraging story for those still TTC! there is always hope!!


----------

